
2017: What's Shipping Next on DigitalOcean - dutchbrit
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/2017-whats-shipping-next-on-digitalocean/
======
dutchbrit
A TLDR (besides from the statistics/infographics):

Recently added:

Guest Agent Powered Droplet Graphs

Network throughput increase from 1G to 2G.

DNS UI/UX refresh

You can sign up for early access for:

Monitoring Beta

Coming soon:

Load Balancers

